# Vasıflandırmak



## 123xyz

Could someone explain to me what the exact meaning of the Turkish verb "vasıflandırmak" is? From what I gather, it means "to characterize", but in what sense? Could it be used to speak of characterizing a person in the sense of listing their traits, such that it would ultimately mean "to describe", more or less? By the way, many translation engines seemed to provide "qualification" or "to qualify" as translations - how does this fit in, if at all? I found some example sentences with this verb, but they were too general for me to deduce what exactly this verb means (they were also a bit too advanced for my current level of knowledge), so a simple example context would be most useful. 

Thank you in advance


----------



## themadprogramer

"vasıflandırmak"

vasıf : (characteristic) feature

Thus vasıflandırmak means to clasify.


----------



## 123xyz

Thus, it is fully synonymous with "sınıflandırmak" ?


----------



## themadprogramer

I suppose, though sınıflandırmak is more commonly used


----------



## shafaq

Vasıflandırmak=to qualify, to describe by giving qualities/attributes/characteristic of  someone/something.
Sınıflandırmak=to classify/designate, to place in a category or class.

Either in Turkish or in English; there is no semantic overlapping between these two words.


----------



## 123xyz

I was inclined from the start to Shafaq's definition of the word, and I was surprised by Ahmet Akkoç's suggestions - anyway, why are two native Turkish speakers disagreeing on this subject ? Whose response should I accept now?


----------



## red_kit

you should accept the second one  i think shafaq was explained  meaning of the two words clearly.


----------



## 123xyz

All right, thank you.


----------

